# Wine Butt Chicken - Rec. Ideas



## *amy* (Jul 23, 2007)

I've seen lots of recipes for beer butt chicken, but these recipies really grabbed me by the wings  Thought I would pass them along.


*My First Choice*
Wine can #1:
Lamoreaux Landing Wine Cellars Wine Can Chicken Recipe

Wine can choice #2:
Wine-Steamed Chicken w Herbs
Great Grilling

To go with...

Caprese on a Stick

I'd like to squeeeeze these in as well:

Grilled Balsamic Onions
Great Grilling


And... Dessert:

Grilled Banana Splits
Great Grilling


I made the grilled peach sundaes with blackberry jam (on my indoor grill) w vanilla ice cream, and they were yummy.

Peach Sundaes with Blackberry Sauce & Vanilla Ice Cream

Great Grilling


ETA: And something to wash it all down:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f121/strawberry-sangria-rec-36820.html


----------



## Katie H (Jul 23, 2007)

We cook wine can chicken all the time.  It's delicious.  We do it often during the winter months and cook the chicken in the oven instead of on the outdoor grill.  Good stuff.


----------

